# Browser



## | Kab00m | (10. September 2002)

Sagtmal, was für Browser verwendet ihr hauptsächlich, und wieso ?  Ich beziehe mich hier mal auf die Windows-Plattform


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. September 2002)

I.E. 6.0, weil ein Netscape kommt mir einfach nichts ins Haus.

Auch wenn MS Software fehlerhaft und offen wie ein Scheunentor ist, aber das nehme ich in Kauf, besser wie ein Netscape!


----------



## sam (10. September 2002)

*Mozilla 1.1*
ganz klar der beste browser wo gibt  

am anfang hat mich nur das tabbed browsing (übrigens das nützlichste, was es bei web-browsern gibt) dazu bewegt mozilla zu verwenden (das war so bei version 9.irgendwas) und seitdem hab ich die vorzüge des browsers immer mehr zu schätzen gelernt...

vor allem sieht man im netz sofort, wers drauf hat, und wer nicht, weil die meisten seiten sehen in non-ie-browsern geschissen aus (das bessert sich im moment nur, weil sich der mozilla immer mehr dem ie anpasst...nicht denken, dass die leute schlauer werden )

auf das ergebnis vom voting bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## eViLaSh (10. September 2002)

In der arbeit : OPERA (5.0 ?) -> schnell, fast alles geht :>

Daheim : IE 5.5 -> schnell genug -> alles geht :>

meine meinung zu netscape : ******** -> zu langsam, nix geht :>


----------



## RedZack (12. September 2002)

in der arbeit, also meistens, den ie6
nebenbei läuft noch opera und ns7
zu hause den ie 5.5


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. September 2002)

im büro benutz ich den internet explorer. je nach dem an welchem rechner ich gerade sitze entweder 6.0 oder 5.5. unter linux benutz ich eigentlich immer den konqueror, wenn gerade kein windowmanager läuft auch gerne mal lynx.
mozilla hab ich zwar auch installiert, aber der läuft mir zu langsam. bis der mal gestartet ist, haben konqueror oder internet explorer schon lange die seite geladen.
netscape benutz ich seit version 4.7 nicht mehr. und opera hab ich irgendwie noch nie gemocht. 

nebenbei: ich hab die umfrage mal linux-tauglich gemacht.


----------



## sam (14. September 2002)

wieso ist ein *g* hinter lynx?
ich find den browser spitze  
kein wirklicher surfkomfort, aber ein hauch von nostalgie...


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. September 2002)

ich benutz lynx ja auch gerne, wenn es nur darum geht, informationen zu suchen. bei der darstellung von texten ist der browser einfach schneller als die anderen.
aber ein grossteil meiner freunde und bekannten sind der ansicht, dass lynx veraltet ist und zu "plump". die meisten wollen eben was buntes zum anklicken und ein hübsches layout. deswegen das *g*.
aber wenn's dich stört, dann mach es doch einfach weg.


----------



## sam (14. September 2002)

ok, habs weggemacht...
wir wollen ja nicht parteiisch sein


----------



## Vitalis (16. September 2002)

Ich benutze den IE 6 für's Surfen. 
Mozilla gefällt mir aus WebDesign-Sicht ganz gut, weil er keine Probleme macht , aber allein die Tatsachen, daß immer wieder die Enter-Taste bei Go-Buttons nicht funktioniert, der verhältnismäßig lange Start mit nervigem Splashscreen, das unsanfte Scrolling und die weniger gute Anpassbarkeit der Oberfläche, treiben mich dazu beim IE zu bleiben.  Wobei ich jetzt nicht sehr lange geschaut hab, ob man diese Sachen in den Preferences verändern kann, hab aber bisher nix gefunden.. Dieses Tabbrowsing brauch ich auch nicht, weil ich die IE-Fenster schön in meiner vertikalen Taskleiste haben will. Und ein Klick auf einen Tab ist ein Klick zu viel.


----------



## MTK (17. September 2002)

Hi,
warum ist bei der Umfrage eigentlich 3 X IE drin und nur 1 X Netscape? Immerhin gibt`s da ja mindestens 2 wichtige versionen: 4.7 und 6/7. Ich weis nicht ob noch jemand Netscape 4.7 zum surfen benutzt weil die meisten seiten ja mitlerweile voller fehler bzw dingen sind die Netscape 4.7 nicht unterstützt aber irgendwie find ich gehört er einfach dazu. Ich benutze zum Surfen Netscape 7 aber zum debuggen verwende ich z.b netscape 4.7 weil der wenigstens noch richtig html kann und Fehler auch anzeigt (z.b. wenn ein Bild nicht gefunden wurde).

MTK


----------



## sunshineworld (8. Oktober 2002)

Hat der Netscape 4.7 eigentlich große Schwierigkeiten mit CSS?


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Oktober 2002)

netscape 4.7 ist ein dinosaurier. als microsoft noch etwas hinterherhinkte, was das internet angeht, war netscape 4.7 ziemlich weit verbreitet. der hält sich allerdings auch nicht hundertprozentig an die w3c-standards für html und hat schwierigkeiten mit heutigen stylesheets.
vergleichbare alternative ist heute wohl mozilla als eigenständiger browser.


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Oktober 2002)

ie6, ganz klar
inner schule opera


----------



## SchweitzerOnline (8. Oktober 2002)

also es heist ja immer so schön der Opera sei schnell aber bei mir ist es nicht so der IE6 ist schon O.k und Pugs und löscher gibt es überal nicht nur in den Browsern auch in andere Software selbst in Firefals.


----------



## goela (17. Oktober 2002)

Internet Explorer 6.0
ganz früher mal Netscape 4.7!!! Wie gesagt früher einmal!!!


----------



## RedZack (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Internet Explorer 6.0
> ganz früher mal Netscape 4.7!!! Wie gesagt früher einmal!!! *




was heisst denn da ganz früher? netscape 4.7 ist auch nicht so alt!


----------

